# need help writing letter



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

ok, so next weekend is 1 month of nc, and we are supposed to be sitting down to talk about what our next step is. thing is, while kids and i were out of town he decided to move 95% of his sh!t out. i'm not sure if that was supposed to mean "i'm done." or if it was him getting pissed off because i asked for nc. so i figure i want to write a letter asking if he still wants to talk as planned and let him know that although i will always love him, i'm fine with whatever the outcome is.
i feel like the wording of this letter could really sway how he responds so i need lots of help and ideas from everyone! i honestly don't even know where to begin, so any advice is much apprieciated.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

What are you really hoping to accomplish with the letter?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Regardless of what you hope to accomplish, I would be very hesitant to tell him you will be his plan B for ever which is what you would be telling him if you say you will always love him.

Believe me, I understand how you feel when you say you will love him forever because I have no doubts that is how you feel right now. I felt the same way about my stbxw, but things happen that may change that feeling.

Please do give a thoughful and HONEST answer to Conrads question. Honest to yourself.


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

Conrad said:


> What are you really hoping to accomplish with the letter?


in my heart i would love R, but i don't want to come across as begging or needy. i've been doing great with nc, and pretty well with my 180. so i want to make it clear that although i do want to talk and try to R, if he chooses to not contact me, or not R i'm totally fine with that. i would like to send the letter monday or tuesday, hoping to talk friday or saturday.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Me, being the troublemaking bastard that I am would send a letter asking why he left 5% of his chit there and if he wanted it, he had better show up Friday ready to talk...

but that is just me...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

DjF said:


> Me, being the troublemaking bastard that I am would send a letter asking why he left 5% of his chit there and if he wanted it, he had better show up Friday ready to talk...
> 
> but that is just me...


Or just tell him you're selling it and keeping 95% commission on it...


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Or just tell him you're selling it and keeping 95% commission on it...


:lol: trust me, part of me would like to be a total *****, but i know that won't help anything. so maybe i should say "i will always care about you" instead of love? thinking about something like:

i wanted to see if you were still interested in talking this coming friday or saturday. during this time apart, i have been able to focus on myself and really figure out what i want for my future. i am still open to the possibility of reconciliation, but if you do not feel the same i am ready to move on with my life. no matter what the outcome, i will always care about you, and i would apprieciate the closure. 


thoughts?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

That's not how it should go.


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

what should i say then conrad? i feel like all of my gut feelings have taken me in the wrong direction. being honest, emotional, ect. just pushed him farther away. 180 and nc (which don't feel natural) have helped me alot. so how should i word this?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Hubs,

Should I expect you this Friday/Saturday?

Although our separation has had its ugly moments, I'm actually glad I've had this chance to focus on myself and what I want for my future.

I hope you are well.


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

see, this is why i adore you conrad. perfectly detached and to the point!


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I like mine better, but that would do...


----------

